# redneck Ingenuity



## shinerman77 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bassaddict and me found a nice lake to fish. the only problem was we wanted to get our boat too it. It is about 100 yards from the parking lot to the water. We have a 12' 1963 sears jon boat. It is too heavy to carry with the trolling motor, battery and all the other fishing gear. I looked for a little cart or something in all the fishing magizines but everything was 50 dollars or more. So finally I came up with this. I spent 11 dollars for the 2 X 4 and all the hardware and just borrowed the rear wheels off my lawnmower.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Awesome man!  


Whatever works right?


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 8, 2008)

exacly we are going to try it out tommorrow morning. Hopefully we will come back with some nice fish. It is the same pond I won the labor day tourney out of.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool! 

ps: Don't forget to take the cart off before you launch, people may want to know where you got the amphibious jon boat :wink:


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is a little tip for ya. 
You may want to put a little stop so that the boat doesn't slide back, and try to hit the wheels, while pushing it. A scrap of 2 x material, and a screw will work just dandy.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Great idea. Way to think something up.


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks bassboy. I will be pulling it most of the time but the ratchet strap keeps it pretty much in place.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a great idea! Smart thinkin! Good luck with the fishin!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Way to go guys


----------



## pbw (Feb 8, 2008)

If the fishing is good at said lake in the summer the lawn is going to be tall!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like my yard during the summer..... :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome job - you can alse use bicycle wheels for the same effect.

We might need a new section - "other boat things we build" or something


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> We might need a new section - "other boat things we build" or something


Ditto.

Kinda goes under the same lines as that thing I mentioned a month or so back, about just a "projects" section, instead of, or in addition to the jon conversion section.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 9, 2008)

Call it "The fiddlefart room". I tell my boss that if someone would pay me to tinker and fiddlefart around, I would have it made. Its not redneck inginuity, its just good sense. Why buy something that I can build, and probally better.

Great addition to the boat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > We might need a new section - "other boat things we build" or something
> ...



we are working on a projects page as well as the homepage again....couple of months (the web designer has a couple projects ahead of mine)


----------



## toptog (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a suggestion, but if you centered the load it would be easier to move around. Push it, pull it kind of like a boat trailer.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 15, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > We might need a new section - "other boat things we build" or something
> ...



I kind of like the "redneck inginuity" name :twisted:


----------



## Nickk (Feb 15, 2008)

nice! I made a cart out of PVC for my kayak that I can pull apart and store in the hatch.

no, I'm not smart enough to think of it myself. I got the idea online and "reproduced"(copied) it.

https://www.kayakshops.com/noyo_pacific/kayak_cart.htm


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL... Whatever it takes to get to the water... :lol:


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 26, 2008)

Well?? Did the cart/dolly work out OK?

Did you catch any fish?

And, with Spring/Summer almost here...how are you going to mow the lawn with a wheel less lawn mower? :lol:


----------



## gvguwec (Apr 8, 2008)

Well finally got the boat out of storage and figured I would add a pick of what I did to the transom of mine last year. I have a spot where I have to drag my boat up a bank and over a sand road between the two private flowages and dragging the boat got to be a REAL pain in the butt/back. So I added this, the legs are removed by two pins on each leg and set in the boat while crusing with the TM and/or outboard. I plan on changing out the lawn mower wheels for some pneumatic ones I found at harbor freight for 5 bucks each which I am hoping that it will keep the wheels from sinking into the soft wet sand the last few feet before the transom is out of the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

What are the legs made from - PVC pipe?


----------

